# Windshield Washer Gripes...



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

This has been a particularly messy Winter, so I've used my windshield washers quite a bit. I've got a couple of annoyances.

*1. Washer Spray Pattern*: My fluid shoots out in 6 solid streams. Almost like a super soaker squirt gun. The problem is they're focused low and narrow... So I'm spraying the lower half of the windshield. I'd much rather have a fan spray pattern so that the entire windshield is covered, and not have to wait for the wipers to distribute the liquid across the windshield. Plus I have to use a lot to make sure the whole windshield is cleaned off, since it sprays so low.

*2. Fluid Reservoir Capacity*: Because of the 6 streams, the car practically drinks the stuff. I run out after maybe 10 quick-burst uses. I've filled up my reservoir more in the last month or two than I ever did in an entire Winter in my previous vehicles.

*3. Frozen Sprayers*: When the temperature gets below about 20F, the sprayers tend to freeze up. I'll try to spray and I see the wipers start moving, but no liquid comes out...and the reservoir was nearly full at the time. This has happened half a dozen times to me in the last 2 months.

Anyone else notice these issues? Thoughts? Workarounds? Thanks!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

digitick said:


> This has been a particularly messy Winter, so I've used my windshield washers quite a bit. I've got a couple of annoyances.
> 
> *1. Washer Spray Pattern*: My fluid shoots out in 6 solid streams. Almost like a super soaker squirt gun. The problem is they're focused low and narrow... So I'm spraying the lower half of the windshield. I'd much rather have a fan spray pattern so that the entire windshield is covered, and not have to wait for the wipers to distribute the liquid across the windshield. Plus I have to use a lot to make sure the whole windshield is cleaned off, since it sprays so low.
> 
> ...


You must sit higher than me. Im short so I only use the lower 2/3 of the windshield anyway . So I have not noticed a problem with coverage myself.
You are right, it does dispense alot of fluid in a hurry. I have not run out this winter yet, so I have not seen how much/little the res holds. I will check that out since you mentioned it. There has been comments made about the lack of low fluid warning though.
So far, since I am still onthe factory fill, I have not had any isses with freeze up. What brand and concentration do you use in your Cruze. In my Aztek, and soon to be the Cruze, I really like the RainX brand. It doesnt freeze up on me and I like the water shedding properties. With that in my other vehicles I usually only have to use the wipers for cleaning the windscreen. During rain, it just sheets off.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> ... What brand and concentration do you use in your Cruze? ....


I honestly couldn't tell you. I bought it at Walmart and it says it's rated to *-*20F. So, that could be my problem right there. While it's rated to twenty below, the brand could just be lousy.

I'll have to take a look at the RainX brand. Thanks.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

digitick said:


> This has been a particularly messy Winter, so I've used my windshield washers quite a bit. I've got a couple of annoyances.
> 
> Anyone else notice these issues? Thoughts? Workarounds? Thanks!


Mine work great! I use washer fluid that does not freeze (now there is a concept). My 2009 Audi A8L has terrible wipers. Misses part of the windshield, streaks, etc. The Cruze blows this 90 K USD German car away as far as wipers are concerned.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Mine work great! I use washer fluid that does not freeze (now there is a concept). My 2009 Audi A8L has terrible wipers. Misses part of the windshield, streaks, etc. The Cruze blows this 90 K USD German car away as far as wipers are concerned.


Yeah, the wipers themselves are fantastic. It's just when I have to use the washer fluid...but I think changing to a 'real' brand will help fix the freezing issue.

Consumption and Spray Pattern are just things I'll have to get used to.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

The spray pattern on mine is fantastic... it sprays fine drops ALL over the windshield. Dump the cheap Walmart wiper fluid and I bet your freezing issues will dissappear.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

robertbick said:


> The spray pattern on mine is fantastic... it sprays fine drops ALL over the windshield.


I bought mine back in mid-October, so it was definitely one of the first batch of Cruzes. I wonder if they've changed the spray heads already? Mine's definitely not a spray...just streams. Maybe I'll take a look at dealer's most recent Cruzes to see if their spray heads are different than mine.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

digitick said:


> I bought mine back in mid-October, so it was definitely one of the first batch of Cruzes. I wonder if they've changed the spray heads already? Mine's definitely not a spray...just streams. Maybe I'll take a look at dealer's most recent Cruzes to see if their spray heads are different than mine.


If you can't tell by looking at it, ask to test it out. If they are different, ask to have yours changed out to the newer style.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

digitick said:


> *1. Washer Spray Pattern*: My fluid shoots out in 6 solid streams. Almost like a super soaker squirt gun. The problem is they're focused low and narrow... So I'm spraying the lower half of the windshield.


Yes. During muddy/salty road conditions, the top half of the passanger side windshield does not get any cleaner fluid, no matter how long I hold the spray button. The wiper blades cover the window just fine, its the cleaner reach that is bad.



digitick said:


> *3. Frozen Sprayers*: When the temperature gets below about 20F, the sprayers tend to freeze up.


Don't have that problem. I have used my cleaner fluid in temps much lower than 20.

I took delivery in October.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes! I noticed that when I was driving the demo Cruze. I LOVE how my G5 sprays, and was not impressed with the heavy streams of the Cruze. The G5 mists the whole window. I was actually wondering if there was a way to change them..

I'm also a big fan of the RainX. I've never had a freezing problem and it gets REAL cold out here. Plus it just does a good job


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

im also a huge fan of rain-x. it not only cleans the windshield but help prevent it from getting dirty. their winter rated windshield washer fluid is amazing. i tried leaving a bottle of it out overnight when it was -35 degrees celsius and it didnt freeze.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> i tried leaving a bottle of it (*Rain-X*™) out overnight when it was -35 degrees celsius and it didnt freeze.


...sounds like some *stout whiskeys* I've known (ha,ha).


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

digitick said:


> I bought mine back in mid-October, so it was definitely one of the first batch of Cruzes. I wonder if they've changed the spray heads already? Mine's definitely not a spray...just streams. Maybe I'll take a look at dealer's most recent Cruzes to see if their spray heads are different than mine.


That's another little thing that bugs me besides the ugly front license plate bracket. WHY do they have to have those little ugly black things sticking up on the hood? On my 2005 Buick LaCrosse, the washers were built into the wipers! Great! On my Malibu, GREAT wiper blades, no metal openings for snow/ice to get stuck in and chatter on the windshield, but back to those ugly black nozzles on the hood that leave all streak marks on the hood no matter how quickly you spray. Now the Cruze, no wiper blades like the Malibu that were almost like those all rubber winter blades that they sell, and those ugly wiper nozzles on the hood again. The Malibu nozzles were made by BOWLES FLUIDICS. I wrote to them a few years ago to ask why they had to have those things on the hood, but they never answered. I don't know who made the wipers/washers for my LaCrosse, but they were great- nice even spray on the entire windshield.

How much of a PRICE difference could there be for hood nozzles vs washers built into wipers? Probably a rhetorical question because we don't have them!

I bet the wiper blades that I had on my Malibu would fit the Cruze. I just got my Cruze on Valentine's Day so I didn't have it when we had all these blizzards in CT so I don't know if they would get clogged with ice etc., but I assume they would because they look like blades that have been used on cars for years. I haven't even used my washers yet because I didn't want to streak the hood.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Those little ugly black things sticking up on the hood are very hard to see on a black Cruze.  I can see how some snow & ice might block them but seriously, mine have a very good spray pattern that covers the entire windshield with a semi-fine mist. There are no "streams" of washer fluid.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, I hear you on that. They don't need to be on the hood. In my G5 they are in front of the hood, below the windshield.. whatever you call that place. My mom had a 1995 Monte Carlo that had them built into the wipers. That was great. Why on the hood?

There seem to be a couple design oversights on the Cruze. For me, the trunk arms swinging into the trunk is a bit of an annoyance. On my car they are built into the sides of the trunk so as to not take away from the cargo space. I do a lot of camping and my trunk is PACKED. I'm a little concerned as to how the Cruze will fare in that aspect this summer. Also the hood having a pop-rod rather than the hydrolic lift kinda sucks too. I mean, the Cobalts/G5's are nothing cars, but these little things were taken into account.


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

Cruze it's a really cheap car for the technology it has in it.

You DO know that you CAN adjust the spray nozzels with a needle, right?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> Yeah, I hear you on that. They don't need to be on the hood. In my G5 they are in front of the hood, below the windshield.. whatever you call that place. My mom had a 1995 Monte Carlo that had them built into the wipers. That was great. Why on the hood?
> 
> There seem to be a couple design oversights on the Cruze. For me, the trunk arms swinging into the trunk is a bit of an annoyance. On my car they are built into the sides of the trunk so as to not take away from the cargo space. I do a lot of camping and my trunk is PACKED. I'm a little concerned as to how the Cruze will fare in that aspect this summer. Also the hood having a pop-rod rather than the hydrolic lift kinda sucks too. I mean, the Cobalts/G5's are nothing cars, but these little things were taken into account.


The gooseneck in the trunk is not a design oversight, it is an engineering compromise. Having a gooseneck and torque rod set up allows you to open the trunk remotely and have it actually open. This is handy when camping. A strut design does not interfere as much with the trunk space but it does not open as nicely. Also, you must encroach on the trunk opening sometimes to mount the struts under the decklid. The prop rod was a cost factor I'm sure. I like the struts too, but they do wear out eventually. You will never have to replace the prop rod :d. The boot is pretty large in this car, I'm sure you will be able to fit everything in there that you put in the g5, and more.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess you're right. It would also come down to a matter of personal preference. 

I'm wondering if the prop rod can be changed to the hydraulic lift.. It's not a huge deal, but would be nice. We did this in my ex's Mazda3 and it was a simple install and worked quite well.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

digitick said:


> I bought mine back in mid-October, so it was definitely one of the first batch of Cruzes. I wonder if they've changed the spray heads already? Mine's definitely not a spray...just streams. Maybe I'll take a look at dealer's most recent Cruzes to see if their spray heads are different than mine.


Just wanted to say, FYI, my Cruze has the fine mist spray pattern. So there is definitely the option of a different spray head. Maybe they did change them along the way


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

ALiCE said:


> Cruze it's a really cheap car for the technology it has in it.
> 
> You DO know that you CAN adjust the spray nozzels with a needle, right?


 What can you adjust? The direction?


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

luv2cruze said:


> Just wanted to say, FYI, my Cruze has the fine mist spray pattern. So there is definitely the option of a different spray head. Maybe they did change them along the way


hmm..mine is early production 1lt automatic..no mist spray..just straight streams of fluid..maybe they did change ..


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I drove a loaner Cruze from the dealer as mine was being prepared, and the loaner had the 6 streams. However my personal Cruze had mist. They must have changed it later on.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine is 3 weeks old and has mist. I also use Rain X and love it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...our LTZ has the twin 3-nozzle sprayers and it's one of the first 10,000 vehicles off the line (per the VIN).


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I got the first one here in the valley and it has the 3 streams per nozzle. How do you adjust them with a needle??


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine spray 3 streams per nozzle too, but it doesn't seem to be a problem. The thing I hate is the DIC can tell you a million things about the car but they neglect a cheap sensor to tell you wiper fluid is low. My last 2 cars let me know before empty, so I miss that.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

the nozzles look like those on my '08 astra and they can be adjusted using a small finish nail. stick the nail into the nozzle oriface and u can move the nozzle about to your pattern liking.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> the nozzles look like those on my '08 astra and they can be adjusted using a small finish nail. stick the nail into the nozzle oriface and u can move the nozzle about to your pattern liking.


Good to know. Thank you!

I'll have to try that out when I get home.


----------



## surclan (Jan 4, 2012)

frozen sprayer a big pain. just experienced it. trying to find a solution.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

digitick said:


> I bought mine back in mid-October, so it was definitely one of the first batch of Cruzes. *I wonder if they've changed the spray heads already?* Mine's definitely not a spray...just streams. Maybe I'll take a look at dealer's most recent Cruzes to see if their spray heads are different than mine.


Can someone check to see if there is a part number change for these in 2012?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I use RainX in all my vehicles...never had freezing problems.


----------



## bassace (Dec 4, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I use RainX in all my vehicles...never had freezing problems.


Same here.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just checked mine and I have the ones with the single nozzle that mists the windshield. Generally the ones that stray a stream can be adjusted. I had a car with those once and a safety pin worked great for adjusting each jet. I am using Prestone currently but have used Rain-X also and both work very well. Never had a freezing problem. Also make sure you are clearing all of the snow and ice on your nozzles. It could have been that there was some ice buildup plugging the ports on the nozzles.

When it comes to washer fluid I am the most liberal user I know and with the misting nozzles on my Cruze I am surprised on how little I actually use. With my travels for work I usually top mine off weekly in the winter as I tend to use double the amount compared to during the summer and I swear it seems like the fluid level doesn't even get below the neck of the reservoir.


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep definitely 2 different designs out there. Mine is an 11 Cruze Eco built in February. I have a mister, with one nozzle per side. While I drove an 11 cruze rental last week that had 3 nozzles per side that streamed. Don't know which I liked better. both seemed to work pretty good. 
The one thing I did notice though is the radio controls on the steering wheel worked much better on the rental than on mine. I'm always changing the mode instead of changing stations when I try to push up or down on the switch. Worked great on the rental, but mine is too sensitive.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

I bought my '11 Eco in June, soon after it was built. The spray pattern on my car is a nice fan; no streams.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm actually looking at installing this product: Windshield Washer Fluid Heater
It's an Alpha Therm AT38 OD if you want to look for the least expensive one. Found it at Amazon pretty cheap!
Amazon.com: AlphaTherm AT-38OD Windshield Washer Fluid Heater: Automotive


----------



## Lady12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine is frozen right now. Fluid is what came with the car in September '12.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Recently joined the group, but I have been reading forums for quite some time. I have a 2012 LT RS (M6) and my daughter has a 2011 LT. There was a w/s nozzle change sometime between the launch of the car and when mine was built in Sept of 2011. The first design has the individual tubes that are visible, while the later designs use a fluidic nozzle to create the spray pattern. There should be a different part number for them. Regarding freeze up, check the fluid you are buying. Go with known brands. If you still have a freeze up issue, I have a gallon jug of some Prestone De-Icer that shows it is good to minus 34 F. Can add to what you already have in your washer bottle to help provide more freeze up protection.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Silver Streak - welcome to Cruzetalk. Excellent suggestion on mixing a lower freezing fluid with your current fluid.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

digitick said:


> This has been a particularly messy Winter, so I've used my windshield washers quite a bit. I've got a couple of annoyances.
> 
> *1. Washer Spray Pattern*: My fluid shoots out in 6 solid streams. Almost like a super soaker squirt gun. The problem is they're focused low and narrow... So I'm spraying the lower half of the windshield. I'd much rather have a fan spray pattern so that the entire windshield is covered, and not have to wait for the wipers to distribute the liquid across the windshield. Plus I have to use a lot to make sure the whole windshield is cleaned off, since it sprays so low.
> 
> ...


1. They may spray low so that the fluid doesn't shoot onto other cars, people standing in the street, or onto the Cruze itself. You don't want it overshooting the windshield where it will end up on the roof of the car. If there's anything I can't stand is when a car in front of me has an overly powerful washer sprayer and it shoots back onto my car & windshield.

2. It's surprising the capacity seems to be low. I just got my Cruze, so I can't judge yet. But my 2010 Malibu had a tremendous Washer Fluid Tank. It could hold an entire jug of washer fluid plus. A couple of winters ago, we had a very snowy winter and I remember having to use the washer fluid very often to clean the off the road salt. I never ran out of washer fluid. I never even got a low washer fluid warning. Don't know if the Cruze has the same size tank.

3. It seems like they moved the washer sprayers to the hood on most cars. IMO, that's not a smart place to put the sprayers. If it snows, they get covered with snow and they won't spray. Also, the windshield tends to ice when it snows. The warmth of the engine will melt the snow a bit and when the engine gets cold, it will freeze. That prevents the sprayers from working as they will freeze over. I had a car where the washer sprayers were located right on the windshield wipers. Perfect location for them. You got a nice even distribution as it would spray fluid wherever the wiper was located. Also, they never froze over. And they wouldn't spray all over the place. I never understood why they put the sprayers on the hood. The other thing that bothers me with the sprayers on the hood is some of the fluid leaks onto the hood when you use them. As I said, the best place for them is right on the wipers. If not there, they should put them between the hood and the windshield.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I spent 22 years with the washer nozzles on the wiper arms. I much prefer them on the hood of the car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Richard said:


> 2. It's surprising the capacity seems to be low. I just got my Cruze, so I can't judge yet. But my 2010 Malibu had a tremendous Washer Fluid Tank. It could hold an entire jug of washer fluid plus. A couple of winters ago, we had a very snowy winter and I remember having to use the washer fluid very often to clean the off the road salt. I never ran out of washer fluid. I never even got a low washer fluid warning. Don't know if the Cruze has the same size tank.


The Cruze took all but 1/2-1 inch of a gallon jug of when empty. It seems to last at least 100 uses.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

obermd said:


> I spent 22 years with the washer nozzles on the wiper arms. I much prefer them on the hood of the car.


And I much preferred them on the wiper arms. The washer fluid didn't spray all over the place, just on the windshield which is where you want it. And you got a nice even distribution of washer fluid. I remember if the windshield was particularly dirty in one location, I would hold the sprayer button when the wiper hit that location. Also, with the nozzles on the hood, they get clogged with snow. And clearing the snow off the hood doesn't clear the nozzles. Also, the nozzles tend to freeze over when it snows, so they won't work until the hood gets relatively warm and if it's really cold outside, they may not work for a long time. I still feel the wiper arms was the perfect location for the sprayers.

I also noticed that they set the nozzles further back on the Cruze. Almost a quarter way down the hood. They should set them closer to windshield. I can't stand when I use the washers and washer fluid spits out onto the hood. They leave water marks on the hood.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I'm actually looking at installing this product: Windshield Washer Fluid Heater
> It's an Alpha Therm AT38 OD if you want to look for the least expensive one. Found it at Amazon pretty cheap!
> Amazon.com: AlphaTherm AT-38OD Windshield Washer Fluid Heater: Automotive


I believe the Buick Lucerne had heated windshield washer fluid as a standard feature. Nice feature to have. First off, it will melt a frozen windshield. Also, it will unclog frozen nozzles. I wonder if this is still a feature on other GM Models.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The Cruze took all but 1/2-1 inch of a gallon jug of when empty. It seems to last at least 100 uses.


That's quite a bit of Washer Fluid. But I believe the Malibu held over a jug. As I said, a couple of years ago, we had a winter where it snowed almost everyday and I never ran out of washer fluid. Never even got a low warning message.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Richard said:


> And I much preferred them on the wiper arms. The washer fluid didn't spray all over the place, just on the windshield which is where you want it. And you got a nice even distribution of washer fluid. I remember if the windshield was particularly dirty in one location, I would hold the sprayer button when the wiper hit that location. Also, with the nozzles on the hood, they get clogged with snow. And clearing the snow off the hood doesn't clear the nozzles. Also, the nozzles tend to freeze over when it snows, so they won't work until the hood gets relatively warm and if it's really cold outside, they may not work for a long time. I still feel the wiper arms was the perfect location for the sprayers.
> 
> I also noticed that they set the nozzles further back on the Cruze. Almost a quarter way down the hood. They should set them closer to windshield. I can't stand when I use the washers and washer fluid spits out onto the hood. They leave water marks on the hood.


Matter of opinion. However, I have far better coverage with the spray from my Cruze's washers than I ever did on the wiper arms, especially when dealing with ice and slush build up. The wiper arm based sprayers would clog up. Also, I haven't had any leaking from the hood mount washer sprayers and they hit the windshield just below my line of sight with no over-spray you see on a lot of cars.


----------



## Lady12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Update January 31st: outside temp is 55 degrees F; fluid can be seen in the reservoir, but the sprayer button is still frozen. Do I have to wait until summer for it to thaw out completely?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lady12 said:


> Update January 31st: outside temp is 55 degrees F; fluid can be seen in the reservoir, but the sprayer button is still frozen. Do I have to wait until summer for it to thaw out completely?


You may have a clogged line or nozzles. If you can reach them, very carefully take a straight pin and poke at the nozzle holes. If that doesn't work then I'd take it in to the dealership and have them look at it. I've had road grim clog my nozzles in the past. The pump may also have failed. I have run my washers down to single digit temps.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Within the first month of getting my car the washers were just a trickel coming out when they did originally work. Looking at how the hose was run it somehow got pinched/pulled by the drivers side hood hinge. The end of the hose was split & all the fluid was leaking by the hood hinge, not even getting to the sprayer. 

Cut 1/4-1/2 inch off hose & re-attached, have not had an issue since.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The volume sprayed is very very high in the Cruze. I used a half a jug just from Buffalo to Toronto (100 miles) on a salty slushy day.

Still, the spray is effective and does what it is supposed to do. Never have any visibility or freezing problems...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lady12 said:


> Update January 31st: outside temp is 55 degrees F; fluid can be seen in the reservoir, but the sprayer button is still frozen. Do I have to wait until summer for it to thaw out completely?


Mine froze up when it got below freezing. Get a jug of winter washer fluid and put it in. Then hold the sprayer button for a long time, even if nothing's coming out. I thought mine was still frozen even when it was 35 outside, but all of a sudden, it started spraying again!


----------



## Lady12 (Sep 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> You may have a clogged line or nozzles. If you can reach them, very carefully take a straight pin and poke at the nozzle holes. If that doesn't work then I'd take it in to the dealership and have them look at it. I've had road grim clog my nozzles in the past. The pump may also have failed. I have run my washers down to single digit temps.


Just took it for a ride with heat on high, as someone suggested, but no luck. My problem is that the button doesn't go in when I push on it. Will call the dealer soon to see if it's a failed pump.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lady12 said:


> Just took it for a ride with heat on high, as someone suggested, but no luck. My problem is that the button doesn't go in when I push on it. Will call the dealer soon to see if it's a failed pump.


That could be nothing more than a bad switch on your steering column. Definitely take it in. Even when frozen the controls should still move.


----------



## Lady12 (Sep 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> That could be nothing more than a bad switch on your steering column. Definitely take it in. Even when frozen the controls should still move.


Fessing up - it was a driver error thing on my part - nothing frozen up. Still loving my Cruze! Thank you Mike.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

My last spray pattern adjusted for tailgaters! No civilians holding guns this side of the pond!


----------

